# Sven goes on Millionaire



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

The England Football Coach, Sven Goran Ericsson is on
"Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" and has reached the million pound
question. Chris Tarrant says "Right Sven, this is for one million pounds,
and remember, you still have two lifelines left, so please take your time.'

Here's your question: What type of animal lives in a Sett ?

Is it...

a) a badger
b) a ferret
c) a mole or
d) a cuckoo?

Sven ponders for a while and says "No, I'm sorry Chris, I'm not too
sure. I'll have to go 50-50."

Right, Sven, let's take away two wrong answers and see what you're left with.

" Badger" and "Cuckoo" are the two remaining answers.

Sven has a long think, then scratches his head and says "No,
Chris, I'm still not sure, I'm going to have to phone a friend."
So who are you going to call, Sven?" says Chris.

Hmmm.. I think I'll call David Beckham."

So Tarrant phones David Beckham.

"David, this is Chris Tarrant from 'Who Wants To Be A Millionaire'.
I've got Sven Goran Ericsson here, and with your help he could win
one million pounds. The next voice you hear will be Sven's".

"Hello David" says Sven. "It's the boss here. What type of animal
lives in a sett? Is it a badger or a cuckoo?"

"It's a badger, boss." says Becks without hesitation.

"You sure, son?" says Sven.

"Definitely, boss. One hundred per cent. It's a badger. Definitely."

"Right, Chris," says Sven, "I'll go with David. The answer's a
badger.

Final answer.

" Sven," says Chris, "That's the correct answer. You've won One
Million Pounds!!"

Cue wild celebrations.

Next morning at training, Sven calls Beckham across. "Son, that
was brilliant last night. I thought I might be taking a gamble
giving you a call, but you played a blinder! But how the hell
did you know that a badger lives in a sett?"

Oh... I didn't, boss," replies Beckham, "But everybody knows a 
cuckoo lives in a clock"


----------

